

At what point in time will we no longer need to learn how to write? - ksullenberger
http://blog.intellum.com/2011/04/at-what-point-in-time-will-we-no-longer.html

======
montibbalt
We should always learn to write. Think about it- if something happens and we
can no longer use electronic devices, where would we be without the ability to
write?

That said, I don't think cursive is all that important.

~~~
ksullenberger
Agreed. For the generation currently in elementary and middle school, it will
be interesting to observe in the next 10 years or so their ability to actually
handwrite an essay or letter, to name a couple. So many schools, even for the
youngest ages, are slowly evolving towards the complete use of technology for
education--homework assignments, papers, forms, etc. I handwrite all posts and
essays/papers before I type them, so I feel that something is lost in the
gradual devaluation of a simple pen & paper.

